# Need some advice on cold air intake



## sixpackrt (May 18, 2005)

I am planning on putting a cold air intake on my 05 and I was wondering what would be the best way to go about this. One guy I work with told me that it would cost about $60. Another told me it's around $200-250 for the kind that admits the cold air into the compartment and about $450-500 for the kind that "forces" the air via fan into the engine. I'm looking at the more expensive one because I want to do it right. 

Is this information mostly correct? Where can I get what I'm looking for? Any help or suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

sixpackrt said:


> I am planning on putting a cold air intake on my 05 and I was wondering what would be the best way to go about this. One guy I work with told me that it would cost about $60. Another told me it's around $200-250 for the kind that admits the cold air into the compartment and about $450-500 for the kind that "forces" the air via fan into the engine. I'm looking at the more expensive one because I want to do it right.
> 
> Is this information mostly correct? Where can I get what I'm looking for? Any help or suggestions would be very much appreciated.


.....forces air via a fan???????, never heard of that. Your average cai for these cars are around $200.00 - $300.00, if anyone tries to sell you one for more don't buy it!!!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## 2005Goat (Mar 21, 2005)

LPE makes a great CAI for the 05. It's $240 and it has a heat shield with it.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Someone needs to make a true CAI for the hood scoops. Its the only way I can see it truly being a COLD air intake. These others are only going to end up being hot air intakes, either that or someone is going to have to saw a hole in the wheel well or something.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Airaid is supposedly working on a CAI for the 2005. I don’t know if they have it in production yet. I know that they were looking for a donor car to test it on.


----------



## GTOGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

I am also looking into parts for the 2005 and I can't find much just yet. I am waiting for a K & N filter and such. Does anybody know where to find aftermarket add ons for the 2005s


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTOGuy said:


> I am also looking into parts for the 2005 and I can't find much just yet. I am waiting for a K & N filter and such. Does anybody know where to find aftermarket add ons for the 2005s


There isnt too much yet but what there is GTODealer seems to be on top of it.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Call Jeff Meyers at LPE (Lingenfelter Performance) for their unit, it's $240 (260) 724-2552 x 1004 http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Call Jeff Meyers at LPE (Lingenfelter Performance) for their unit, it's $240 (260) 724-2552 x 1004 http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html


Now thats what I am talking about! See that seal on top so the air is drawn through that inlet grille? Now they are on the right track. Now if they could only design a CAI like the Dual runner intake for the stock TB where it fits underneath the hood scoops that would be perfect.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Call Jeff Meyers at LPE (Lingenfelter Performance) for their unit, it's $240 (260) 724-2552 x 1004 http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html


Did you talk to b_a_ on the pics, I noticed your avatar.... :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

haven't heard from him yet. I had to shrink the pic for the avatar some, before it would "fit" lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> haven't heard from him yet. I had to shrink the pic for the avatar some, before it would "fit" lol


go figure......


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

If the Lingenfelter for the 05 works as well as it does on my 04, I would strongly recommend it! Lingenfelter is a classy organization to work with, besides from my personal experience and they build very high quality components. I just bought my BMR front strut brace from them because they are such good folks. Jeff is top drawer!


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Call Jeff Meyers at LPE (Lingenfelter Performance) for their unit, it's $240 (260) 724-2552 x 1004 http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html


Lingenfelter gives you a tested 12rwhp but the New Era gives you a dyno'd 17rwhp and does an '04 and '05 version. Nothing more on rwhp unless you get a functional ram air which nobody does yet unfortunately. I am waiting for a while just in case someone does. If by after the summer nobody has manufactured one, I will be going with the new era on my '04.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

The 04 unit from LPE costs more $370 than the 05 due to it's more complicated manufacturing accoding do Jeff. here's the link: http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4220.html but it's less susceptible to heat soaking because it's plastic vs steel pipe.


----------



## ronaldvetteron (Nov 9, 2004)

The LPE 04 puts the temp pickup into the base of the air filter in the partitioned off area. This relocation away from the heat of the engine/radiator allows the timing to be a bit more advanced if memory serves me correctly. This was also a tuning a trick on the C5 Vettes that gave a bit of HP boost (had a 2000 C5).


----------



## sixpackrt (May 18, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Okay, I'll probably order the Lingenfelter. Thank god for this forum; if not, I'd be totally lost!


----------

